# Happy Thanksgiving!



## expatinmexico (Nov 11, 2012)

To my fellow expats here in Mexico, may you all enjoy a bit of turkey today, even if it's on your torta!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Yes, to our friends and family from the USA who find themselves in Mexico today, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

To every expat around the world and especially in Mexico or Latin America - Happy Thanksgiving. I hope all are enjoying Turkey and the fixins and that includes the NFL!!!!


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Happy Thanksgiving*

Yes, Happy Thanksgiving to all.

My favorite Holiday of all.


----------

